
Experience with Viruses on Unix systems (1989) [pdf] - f2f
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/publications/compsystems/1989/spr_duff.pdf
======
saagarjha
> The ne plus ultra of system breaking is to have the super-user execute
> arbitrary code for the miscreant

Of course, on macOS and iOS this doesn't work. I think the paper foresees this
further down, when they basically describe codesigning and entitlements.

Also as an aside, that monospaced font is awfully pretty for something
published in 1989!

~~~
nineteen999
Well let's face it, there are easier ways to get unauthorized root access on
MacOS aren't there.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15800676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15800676)

~~~
saagarjha
I'm sure the jailbreaking community would love to hear from you if you can do
the same on iOS.

~~~
nineteen999
I wouldn't touch Apple stuff with a ten foot pole. As in, I literally have no
use for it as a client platform, which let's face it, is all its used for.

